# Converting FreeBSD jail to physical server



## fred974 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi,

We currently run our business using multiple FreeBSD servers with many jails for all our application. Management decided that we now need to use xcp-ng hypervisor and create VM instead of using FreeBSD jail.
I am still allowed to keep running FreeBSD tough 

Could anyone please tell me if it is possible to somehow convert all my jails to a VM? if not, is there any backup tool that you could recommend to do this job?

The server is FreeBSD 12 on ZFS.

Thank you all in advance


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2020)

I would recommend doing a clean install on the new servers. This is a good opportunity to test your documentation and verify that your OS and applications are separated from your data. There's no need to rush things and so you can keep running the 'old' jails while you build up the new servers (VMs).


----------



## fred974 (Feb 27, 2020)

SirDice thank you for the wise advice. That sound like a good plan to review processes indeed 
.....and to separate my OS and applications from my data which is not the case currently.

A few years, back when I first started with FreeBSD, I run the installer and hit next to all question.
Which mean that all user data is in /usr/home/ and my data is in /usr/home/myuser/public_html for files.

If I create the following:
`zfs create zroot/DATA`
`zfs create zroot/DATA/home`
`zfs create zroot/DATA/www`
How can I make sure that the home directory for the users is set zroot/DATA/home automatically


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2020)

fred974 said:


> How can I make sure that the home directory for the users is set zroot/DATA/home automatically


Just set the mountpoint to /usr/home.


----------



## fred974 (Feb 27, 2020)

Is this the righ cmd?
`zfs create -o mountpoint=/usr/home zroot/DATA/home`


----------

